# omg- gigantic tapeworm?



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi guys,

was just away from a few hours. Cam back and see this gigantic stringy thing attached to the corner. Doesnt move. I am pretty sure is not poop. Not sure if it could be some kind of spawning> but it pretty much looks like a gigantic super long tapeworm, taking out now. what do you think?


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

i took it out- i am pretty sure is not a worm, is either poop or some string of eggs. was pretty sticked to the glass and texture was spongy, when you look at it really close it looks like is made of thousands of very tiny golden pearls..thoughts?


----------



## johnnyriker (Nov 10, 2013)

Sounds like a creature spawning.


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

yep- it looked like that, i did some research and turn out to be is my sea hare eggs. it looks like spaghetti.


----------

